# Tissue Culture Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ - Journal update pg 3



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

SO MUCH YES!!! I may have to do this same thing! I'd never even looked for a tissue culture of these on the bay! Hope they do well for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

This may sound like a noob question, but is flamingo rare? I have only owned one crypt before which is balance so im no crypt genius! it looks pretty, the pink to it is very bright imo.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> SO MUCH YES!!! I may have to do this same thing! I'd never even looked for a tissue culture of these on the bay! Hope they do well for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The whole point of this is to grow them out and sell them. Depending on how they do, they will be candidates for my new grow enclosure I am doing a proof of concept of. If they do well, id be more than happy to send you over a few 



BettaBettas said:


> This may sound like a noob question, but is flamingo rare? I have only owned one crypt before which is balance so im no crypt genius! it looks pretty, the pink to it is very bright imo.


Uhm, they only person I have seen with them is Tom Barr, and I'm sure he would charge like $92 per leaf ( slight exaggeration, peppered with frustration ) for his. Here is a picture from Tom Barr that has Crypt Flamingo in the background.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

wow, then I guess you really got a bargain! 
All the best! 
Nate


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

BettaBettas said:


> wow, then I guess you really got a bargain!
> All the best!
> Nate


It is an investment. Since I got it for like $32 shipped, which isnt too bad, but is also WAY more than I have ever spent on a tissue culture plant, Since I was able to break them into 9 plants, I feel good about the investment. Tissue cultures are always a shot in the dark, either they will take off right away, or they will wither into nothing and die. So cross your fingers for me!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Tissue Culture Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ - Journal*



Sean W. said:


> Uhm, they only person I have seen with them is Tom Barr, and I'm sure he would charge like $92 per leaf ( slight exaggeration, peppered with frustration ) for his. Here is a picture from Tom Barr that has Crypt Flamingo in the background.




They are definitely out there. I've had them before but it never recovered from a cross country move. Part of the issue is that early on, & this may still be true, the color morph (it is a C. wendtii variant) was not stable. You'd have a pink plant that would throw out a much darker leaf, closer to a Fl. Sunset color-that kinda mottled pink/brown, and the bright pink color would never fully return. Some plants reverted completely back to brown. I've seen people selling "Crypt. sp. 'Flamingo'" for a hefty sum that was no different than a normal red/bronze C. wendtii. 

Also, LOL at the Barr comment!

I will be interested to see how these do as far as maintaining the color. Was there a brand listed on the tissue culture? I believe it was Dennerle that originally developed the plant. If you wanna see how it does in different environments, I'd be happy to grow it too. I believe it won't maintain the color in under lower light levels. Although, I had mine in a non-CO2 tank w/pretty high light(my BML XB), dosing the hell outta Excel & was able to keep it looking decent. 

I'm looking forward to watching this progress!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> LOL at the Barr comment!
> 
> I will be interested to see how these do as far as maintaining the color. Was there a brand listed on the tissue culture?
> 
> ...



Actually no, there was no brand on the tissue culutre, it didnt have any labels on it at all.

For posterity, here is a close up of the plants


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I mean compared to what I have ordered in TC before they don't looks to bad


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

BettaBettas said:


> I mean compared to what I have ordered in TC before they don't looks to bad


Yep, they are in great shape. I have high hopes.


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

I got some of those from a Dennerle rep a couple weeks ago. They're doing well so far. 

$92/leaf....LOL.


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> The whole point of this is to grow them out and sell them. Depending on how they do, they will be candidates for my new grow enclosure I am doing a proof of concept of. If they do well, id be more than happy to send you over a few
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, they only person I have seen with them is Tom Barr, and I'm sure he would charge like $92 per leaf ( slight exaggeration, peppered with frustration ) for his. Here is a picture from Tom Barr that has Crypt Flamingo in the background.


Count me in when you get to the point where you have some to sell. I have wanted to try out this plant for a long time. 

Sent from my LG-K330 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

PEdwards said:


> I got some of those from a Dennerle rep a couple weeks ago. They're doing well so far.
> 
> $92/leaf....LOL.


 think it would just be cheaper to go to the amazon myself and scrounge some up lmao


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

PEdwards said:


> I got some of those from a Dennerle rep a couple weeks ago. They're doing well so far.
> 
> $92/leaf....LOL.


Pictures of it didnt happen!


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

johnson18 said:


> They are definitely out there. I've had them before but it never recovered from a cross country move. Part of the issue is that early on, & this may still be true, the color morph (it is a C. wendtii variant) was not stable. You'd have a pink plant that would throw out a much darker leaf, closer to a Fl. Sunset color-that kinda mottled pink/brown, and the bright pink color would never fully return. Some plants reverted completely back to brown. I've seen people selling "Crypt. sp. 'Flamingo'" for a hefty sum that was no different than a normal red/bronze C. wendtii.
> 
> Also, LOL at the Barr comment!
> 
> ...


You're right on the color, it doesn't seem to come back once it's totally lost but still looks nothing like other wendtii vars leaf structure and veining are different. Flowers are the same though.

If someone is after that bright pink high light and ferts is the way to go and start with a good healthy stock.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Pictures of it didnt happen!






Yours look a lot better than mine did when they got planted. I wouldn't be surprised if yours were fresher than mine. Sadly, the nice pink color has faded to a brownish color in the submersed tank. It looks like the new leaves may stay pink in the emersed Super Simple Setup 2. 

Bump:


BettaBettas said:


> think it would just be cheaper to go to the amazon myself and scrounge some up lmao


Free is better than Amazon.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

PEdwards said:


> Yours look a lot better than mine did when they got planted. I wouldn't be surprised if yours were fresher than mine. Sadly, the nice pink color has faded to a brownish color in the submersed tank. It looks like the new leaves may stay pink in the emersed Super Simple Setup 2.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Free is better than Amazon.


Well if I go to the amazon jungle, I do get a good view.... yea free is better


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 25, 2015)

I recognize that tissue culture; those roots are unmistakable. I think the original supplier of your cup of 'Flamingo' is Aquatic Plant Centre Thailand. Check the bottom of the plastic cup; it might have "Nam Ngai Hong" embossed on it. Don't be surprised if the leaves do a complete melt on you. I've grown both the Dennerle and the APC 'Flamingo'; they're definitely using different PGR mixes when developing their tissue cultures. Another difference: as Brian noted, the Dennerle stock looses it's pink color when grown emergent whereas the APC plant is darn near albino. I prefer the Dennerle cup personally; the leaves and roots are better developed and they transition out of TC smoothly. We'll see how the APC plants do; mine are actively trying to die on me. Best of luck with yours!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Zhylis said:


> I recognize that tissue culture; those roots are unmistakable. I think the original supplier of your cup of 'Flamingo' is Aquatic Plant Centre Thailand. Check the bottom of the plastic cup; it might have "Nam Ngai Hong" embossed on it. Don't be surprised if the leaves do a complete melt on you. I've grown both the Dennerle and the APC 'Flamingo'; they're definitely using different PGR mixes when developing their tissue cultures. Another difference: as Brian noted, the Dennerle stock looses it's pink color when grown emergent whereas the APC plant is darn near albino. I prefer the Dennerle cup personally; the leaves and roots are better developed and they transition out of TC smoothly. We'll see how the APC plants do; mine are actively trying to die on me. Best of luck with yours!


That's exactly what it says on the bottom.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sean W. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I grabbed a Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ tissue culture plant off ebay, this will be a journal where I track their progress and share what I find. :smile2:
> 
> ...


I recently purchased some cultures of Eleocharis parvula and was wondering, "how do you preserve them prior" to planting them? If I understand you correctly, you're going to focus on growing the roots out some on your fllamingo, so that they're elongated prior to planting?

Thanks,

DD


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

DigityDog70 said:


> I recently purchased some cultures of Eleocharis parvula and was wondering, "how do you preserve them prior" to planting them? If I understand you correctly, you're going to focus on growing the roots out some on your fllamingo, so that they're elongated prior to planting?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DD


hm, I'm a little confused by your question. The goal is to grow them out a bit, then pull them up, trim them and replant them so the roots are deeper. However they are already planted in my tank. In my opinion its best to get emersed tissue cultures in the tank and get them transitioning to submersed growth as quickly as possible, especially after getting them in from shipping. Gotta get them in the tank, in a high light high tech environment. Plants are like fire, they need 3 things to grow. Fire needs heat, fuel and oxygen. Plants needs can be boiled down to 3 things too. Nutrients, Light and Co2. If you can give them those 3 things, you are going to have a successful plant. The quicker you can give them those 3 things the better. Hope that helps!

-Sean


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sean W. said:


> hm, I'm a little confused by your question. The goal is to grow them out a bit, then pull them up, trim them and replant them so the roots are deeper. However they are already planted in my tank. In my opinion, its best to get emersed tissue cultures in the tank and get them transitioning to submersed growth as quickly as possible, especially after getting them in from shipping. Gotta get them in the tank, in a high light high tech environment. Plants are like fire, they need 3 things to grow. Fire needs 3 things to occur, heat, fuel and oxygen. Plants needs can be boiled down to 3 things too. Nutrients, Light and Co2. If you can give them those 3 things, you are going to have a successful plant. The quicker you can give them those 3 things the better. Hope that helps!
> 
> -Sean


That a pithy response that I can work with. I've never worked with tissue cultures before, just watched videos on how people work with them, so .... now I'm going to watch a few more videos and get my work area setup so that I can get my plants prepped and planted as soon as they arrive. 

My sand cap is about 1½-2" atop Micracle grow. I'm thinking most of my plants will likely be buried with sand (now I'm starting to get off topic though) on how deep to plant the cultures of Eleocharis parvula?

Cheers... and thanks!

DD


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

DigityDog70 said:


> That a pithy response that I can work with. I've never worked with tissue cultures before, just watched videos on how people work with them, so .... now I'm going to watch a few more videos and get my work area setup so that I can get my plants prepped and planted as soon as they arrive.
> 
> My sand cap is about 1½-2" atop Micracle grow. I'm thinking most of my plants will likely be buried with sand (now I'm starting to get off topic though) on how deep to plant the cultures of Eleocharis parvula?
> 
> ...


Dont trim it prior to planting. In a perfect world you would be able to get the roots down into the dirt from day one. I think your dirt cap is too thick to get the roots of the Eleocharis parvula down to the dirt right from the tissue culture. Thats a toughie.

Here is what my Eleocharis Sp. Mini looked like when I prepped it for planting


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Zhylis said:


> I recognize that tissue culture; those roots are unmistakable. I think the original supplier of your cup of 'Flamingo' is Aquatic Plant Centre Thailand. Check the bottom of the plastic cup; it might have "Nam Ngai Hong" embossed on it.[/IMG]


I dont see any mention of tissue culture plants on their website. :frown2:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Under the table stuff


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

BettaBettas said:


> Under the table stuff


what?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> I dont see any mention of tissue culture plants on their website. :frown2:





Sean W. said:


> what?


under the table transactions, low key you know. They don't want people to know they are making tissue cultures lol


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

BettaBettas said:


> under the table transactions, low key you know. They don't want people to know they are making tissue cultures lol


bahah oh man, im sorry. Im SUPER tired. I was like, what in the heck is he talking about LOL. I sent them an email, it will be interesting to see if they reply.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Sean,

Just out of curiosity, how many cups is that spread across those trays? 

I bought 4 cups on sale for $6 ea.so I'm trying to formulate the coverage, at least approximately. I am going to make this work and if I have to get my sand tools out and push some sand back, not a problem. Getting this stuff planted is going to be a huge plus for this tank. My drarf sag. in this area was not the solution, I didn't plant it densely enough, but I'm glad as I know now I want the thinner grassy look.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

DigityDog70 said:


> Thanks Sean,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many cups is that spread across those trays?
> 
> I bought 4 cups on sale for $6 ea.so I'm trying to formulate the coverage, at least approximately. I am going to make this work and if I have to get my sand tools out and push some sand back, not a problem. Getting this stuff planted is going to be a huge plus for this tank. My drarf sag. in this area was not the solution, I didn't plant it densely enough, but I'm glad as I know now I want the thinner grassy look.


I think that was 5 cups, im not sure. I dont remember.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking on the bay now, the only 'Flamingo' I can find is a Dennerle tissue culture. I may have to jump on it & give it a try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypto12 (Jul 28, 2016)

Very nice plants and growth! I've got my own thread coming along nicely...

Cryptocoryne spec. 'Flamingo' Update Thread









Current.









Current.









Bright pink colouration can be seen in Dennerle's emersed plants...


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypto12 said:


> Very nice plants and growth! I've got my own thread coming along nicely...
> 
> Cryptocoryne spec. 'Flamingo' Update Thread
> 
> Bright pink colouration can be seen in Dennerle's emersed plants...


WOw! Thats awesome! I would be VERY happy with those results! Can you share a little bit about your setup?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

love that plant, but I must ask what type of moss that is? have you found out yet or is it still unknown lol


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

for those that say crypts can't recover, especially this particular crypt right here recovered from crap. Just rhizomes alone are needed for recovery as well like other plants such as buces and ferns/bolbitis all just need the rhizome to recover. Yes i said, no leaves....










nice thread op


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> for those that say crypts can't recover, especially this particular crypt right here recovered from crap. Just rhizomes alone are needed for recovery as well like other plants such as buces and ferns/bolbitis all just need the rhizome to recover. Yes i said, no leaves....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I threw away my buce rhizome

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypto12 (Jul 28, 2016)

The moss is still unknown but will be a terrestrial one. I'm using a soil mix I am digging out of the ground where I live. It's very rich in clay and has a fair amount of organic matter in it. Too much organic matter in the soil can be more of a hindrance than a help, I've found, especially if it is kept overly moist. The moss would have developed from spores in the soil and I've had ferns and mushrooms do the same thing. The setup for the 'Flamingo' when those photos were taken was a large, clear cliptop storage container under 70% shade cloth with a little water in the bottom which the pots with soil would be able to draw water from. A proper setup for my 50+ sword varieties and 35+ crypt varieties is in progress and can be found...

First Greenhouse Attempt


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crypto12 said:


> The moss is still unknown but will be a terrestrial one. I'm using a soil mix I am digging out of the ground where I live. It's very rich in clay and has a fair amount of organic matter in it. Too much organic matter in the soil can be more of a hindrance than a help, I've found, especially if it is kept overly moist. The moss would have developed from spores in the soil and I've had ferns and mushrooms do the same thing. The setup for the 'Flamingo' when those photos were taken was a large, clear cliptop storage container under 70% shade cloth with a little water in the bottom which the pots with soil would be able to draw water from. A proper setup for my 50+ sword varieties and 35+ crypt varieties is in progress and can be found...
> 
> First Greenhouse Attempt


Got any pics of your Cryptocoryne collection? Mine is in my signature well over 50 now it's an addiction.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> for those that say crypts can't recover, especially this particular crypt right here recovered from crap. Just rhizomes alone are needed for recovery as well like other plants such as buces and ferns/bolbitis all just need the rhizome to recover. Yes i said, no leaves....


Yeah, Aroids are good like that. When I transplant Crypts I typically cut off all but the newest leaf and a good chunk of the roots. Jan Bastemeijer recommended doing that when he was here in 2004 and it's worked like a charm. 




Looks like Ive got a candidate for emersed growing this summer.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is a small update. They werent getting enough light tucked away in the corner of my 75 gallon, so I moved them over to my 20 gallon grow out tank. They get more Co2 and more light in that tank. With that said there has been VERY little melt off, I think I saw one single leaf melt, I think it has been 5 days? since I planted them, so for only one small leaf to melt so far, I'm pretty happy. Especially because I was expecting them all to wither away into nothingness. 

Every stem has new growth, really really promising results so far!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Tissue Culture Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ - Journal*

Buy a $50 aquaneat led plant light like I have [emoji23] will give you 30 more par in the corner. Just kidding. But I did add the old aquaneat to my 60 gallon and the results are a bit surprising to be honest. Check the thread I did in lighting. Hoping it solves my issue of dead spots in my 60 gallon high and think it will.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...eat-plant-light-finnex-24-7-par-readings.html

Your stuff is looking good as always. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

They're looking great Sean! I recently did a trade and am expecting two flamingos in the mail tomorrow that have been grown in a tank. They are coming from a low light tank so the color isn't there, but I'll be planting one in a 75gal high tech with quad t5ho and one is going in the emersed set up. If for some reason they dont make it, I definitely want to be on the list to acquire one of yours. They're already looking amazing.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was just cruising the APC Crypt subforum for info on a different species and came across this: Cryptocoryne sp. 'Flamingo' experiences? - Cryptocorynes - Aquatic Plant Central

I'm sure you've probably read it, but just in case, here it is. The C. 'Flamingo' plants I got were from Aaron.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Stacy1 said:


> They're looking great Sean! I recently did a trade and am expecting two flamingos in the mail tomorrow that have been grown in a tank. They are coming from a low light tank so the color isn't there, but I'll be planting one in a 75gal high tech with quad t5ho and one is going in the emersed set up. If for some reason they dont make it, I definitely want to be on the list to acquire one of yours. They're already looking amazing.


Be sure to post pictures here!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright guys, I have been watching over these C. Flamingos VERY closely for the last 2 weeks or so. They are doing really well, I would put their health at like 97% they are doing really well.

In the first week or so, just a couple leaves melted, today I noticed another 2 leaves melted, I snapped a couple quick pics first tho. 

I always need to remind myself that old growth/leaves covered in algae/dying leaves/melting leaves need to be removed as soon as possible. They will not get better, they wont recover, they are either absorbing nutrients that the plant would be better off investing into newer healthy growth, or they are decaying and fowling up your water. In either case, leaves like this need to be removed. The plant will do better because of it.

This is a perfect example of what appears at first glance to be a good solid leaf, but at closer inspection we can see that this leaf needs to be removed. The base of the leaf is transparent and has a hole in it. This leaf is still taking nutrients from the mother stem. This leaf will not recover, it needs to be removed so the plant can use the resources that it was using to keep this leaf alive towards new healthy growth. 









Same here with this leaf, Its a little further along in the melting process. I dont think this leaf is using any nutrients anymore, but is starting to decay which is bad for your water. I always have to remind myself that leaves like these need to be removed. The leaf itself still has nice color, but It needs to be removed. 









Like I said tho, all in all the plants are 97%, super excited with their progress.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

They are looking good, and their colour is still that really nice pale pink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

Those are looking great! Much better than the ones I got.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

PEdwards said:


> Those are looking great! Much better than the ones I got.


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to seeing what they look like in another month or so.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Do you guys like these plant journals?

I was thinking about starting a dedicated journal for my Eriocaulon Sieboldianum that I am about to split 2 mother plants into 4 plants each, and I just grabbed 6x Nymphaea Rubra bulbs which I think might be interesting to see how they do. 

Lemme know if there would be any interest in dedicated journals for these plants!

If you arent familiar, This is what Eriocaulon Sieboldianum looks like. To propagate this plant, you use a new razor blade to cut the entire plant in half down the middle. I have never done this before and im pretty nervous about cutting a $45 plant in half.










and this is what Nymphaea Rubra looks like, I bought 6 bulbs of these. A bulb is kinda sorta like a seed, you just plop the bulb on top of your substrate, and with a little magic and some patience a plant is supposed to come out of it. I thought the process might be interesting.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got the pink version of the N. rubra, I believe it may also have a white variety. It has been an easy plant to grow and propagate. I can't imagine using six bulbs though! I've had one bulb for five months and now have 4 separate plants. 

Good luck with your Erio propagation! While I've never done it, I've preformed similar propagation methods on other plants. You should be fine. It's always a little nerve racking when you start messing around with expensive plants. 

As far as journals for each plant, I'd probably just think about including it in your tank journal. That might just be me though. I'm also more of a Crypt. fan than Erios & water lilies are kinda basic. These Crypt. sp. 'Flamingo' seem like a far less common plant than some of the other plants, though I know those Erio. sieboldianum are no water lily either! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Sean W. said:


> Do you guys like these plant journals?


I absolutely love Nymphaea Rubra and Eriocaulon! I'd love to see a journal on them! I'm looking to get some of both in the next few months and would love to watch how you care for and split the Eriocaulon. It's such a beautiful plant! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> I just grabbed 6x Nymphaea Rubra bulbs which I think might be interesting to see how they do.
> 
> A bulb is kinda sorta like a seed, you just plop the bulb on top of your substrate, and with a little magic and some patience a plant is supposed to come out of it. I thought the process might be interesting.


These bulbs are a strange journey for me.
All of mine are tiger lotus assuming it is similar.
Too much light(150PAR) and they sort of pancake out at the bottom of the tank.
No more than 8-10 leaves @ a time with older leaves disintegrating.
When a leaf decides to go it is gone within 12 hours, and I mean vanished.

When shaded(<60PAR) leaves reach the water line.
I have always trimmed the longest ones @ substrate level.

About the bulbs? I never know which end is up, just can't tell.
Leave them sit and a runner grows out showing a leaf side and a root side.
Turn so the root side faces down and mine have sucked the entire bulb into the substrate.
When 8-10 leaves are showing I uproot them and clip the runner from the bulb and just replant the roots as if any other plant.
At this time the bulb remains dormant for a few weeks and starts over.

I have yet to remove a propagated plant, is there a bulb under the substrate?
You may find out before me, please let us know.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe make this a journal for all the 'rare' plants you are propagating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Opare said:


> Maybe make this a journal for all the 'rare' plants you are propagating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Totally agree. That way do not have to create separate one for each rare. Just one "rare" journal. I like that. That way I don't have to follow 20 different journals lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Opare said:


> Maybe make this a journal for all the 'rare' plants you are propagating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





clownplanted said:


> Totally agree. That way do not have to create separate one for each rare. Just one "rare" journal. I like that. That way I don't have to follow 20 different journals lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wanna agree with you guys, and I would also really rather not maintain multiple journals. At the same time I like the idea of someone in the future who wants to raise some C. flamingo and find an entire thread dedicated to C. flamingo, or an entire thread dedicated to Erio propagation...


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sean W. said:


> I wanna agree with you guys, and I would also really rather not maintain multiple journals. At the same time I like the idea of someone in the future who wants to raise some C. flamingo and find an entire thread dedicated to C. flamingo, or an entire thread dedicated to Erio propagation...




I can definitely see that point as well. Interesting dilemma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Sean W. said:


> I wanna agree with you guys, and I would also really rather not maintain multiple journals. At the same time I like the idea of someone in the future who wants to raise some C. flamingo and find an entire thread dedicated to C. flamingo, or an entire thread dedicated to Erio propagation...


Did not think about it that way, but now I understand where you are coming from and may lean in the seperate journal direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

clownplanted said:


> I can definitely see that point as well. Interesting dilemma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Opare said:


> Did not think about it that way, but now I understand where you are coming from and may lean in the seperate journal direction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's the same reason why I've tried to start labeling plants whenever I can. That way when someone in 3 years from now stumbles across this thread and see a picture with 6 different plants in it, they will know that each plant is... 

It's all about posterity


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck, I posted a free kribensis post in local aquarium group and ended up recieving 2 pink flaming from a tank and aslo dennerle invitro specimen as a trade for the fish from an extremely generous person. Cant wait to see mine acclimate

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Those look like they are going to take off Sean.

When they do I would like to pick buy some from you have always wanted to try the Pink Flamingo, I have heard that they dont keep the pink color as they age.

1 leaf melting is nothing, also you put them in 2 different tanks with different perimeters if i understand correctly.


----------



## rhiro (Sep 21, 2012)

So any updates on your pink flamingo crypts?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

rhiro said:


> So any updates on your pink flamingo crypts?


They all died


----------



## rhiro (Sep 21, 2012)

Sean W. said:


> They all died


Thanks for the reply. I have not seen anyone comment they have had success with this plant. I am looking for a red type crypt but will stay away from this plant.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Flamingo is a harder wentii for me also along with fl sunset. Depending on your lighting and fertilizing many varieties can grow a nice redish color. If you want a good flamingo though buy from someone who has already converted from tissue that's where most fail.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry about you luck, I thought they were doing really well. 

Did you make a new thread for the Eriocaulon sieboldianum? Curious about how your propagation goes/went.


----------

